# Gonal F versus Puregon



## kiwitk (Jul 3, 2007)

Hi there,

After a successful IVF in 2008 (using Puregon) we are about to embark on an attempt for a sibling.  Our clinic is suggesting we use Gonal F this time instead of Puregon as apparently Puregon has shot up in price recently.

I'd love some advise on what the differences are in the two drugs, results wise is either shown to be better?  Is one or the other easier to use?  I remember the puregon as having a pen which was very simpl to use, is Gonal the same?

Any advice given much appreciated - bit worried about using a different drug when we had success on puregon previously.

I am 40 years old, PCOS, AMH 28.18, last time had 21 follicles grow, 12 eggs collected but only 4 fertilised - 'leftovers' didnt make to to freezing.

Thanks!


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Kiwitk,

Lots of     for your cycle 

The Gonal F comes as a pen as well so is really easy to use. There is very little to chose between the different stimms drugs and no evidence that one is superior to another. Everyone is different though so it is impossible to predict who will respond best to which brand   Teh majority of people do respond well to Gonal F though so no reason to suppose you won't be one of those too 

Best wishes
Maz x


----------

